# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  نبذه عن الأمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

## همسة ألم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد 
* نبذه عن الإمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام *
إسمه : علي. 
أبوه : ابو طالب ( عبد مناف ).
أمه : فاطمة بنت أسد بنت هاشم .
جده : عبد المطلب بن هاشم .
أخوته : طالب , عقيل , جعفر .
ولادته : ولد عليه السلام يوم الجمعة في الثالث عشر من شهر رجب .
صفته : كان عليه السلام ربع القامة , أزح الحاجبين , أدعج العينين انجل , 
حسن الوجه كأن وجهه القمر ليلة البدر حسنا , وهو الى السمرة , عريض الصدر , عبل الذراعين .
إسلامه : هو أول من أسلم .
أشهر زوجاته : فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام , ام البنين بنت حزام بن خالد , خولة بنت جعفر الخشعمية , أم حبيب بنت ربيعة ليلى بنت مسعود الدرامية .
اولاده : الحسن عليه السلام , الحسين عليه السلام ,العباس , عبد الله , محمد ( المكنى بأبي القاسم ) , عمرو , عثمان , جعفر , عبيد الله , يحيى , محمد الأصغر ( المكنى بأبي بكر ) .
بناته : زينب الكبرى , زينب الصغرى ( المكنى بأم كلثوم ) , رقيه , ام الحسن , رملة , نفيسة , امامة , ام سلمة , ميمونة , خديجة , فاطمة .
كناه : أبو الحسن , أبو الحسين , أبو السبطين , أبو الريحانتين , أبو تراب ( كناه بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ).
القابه : أمير المؤمنين , المرتضى , الوصي , حيدر , يعسوب الدين , يعسوب المؤمنين . 
خصائصه : 
1/ ولد في الكعبة ولم يولد بها أحد قبله ولا بعده .
2/ آخى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم بينه وبين علي لما آخى بين المسلمين .
3/ حامل لواء الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم .
4/ أمره رسول الله في بعض سراياه ولم يجعل عليه امير . 
5/ بلغ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم سورة براءة .
بيعته : بويع له بالخلافة في 18 ذي الحجة في السنه 10 هـ 
عاصمته : الكوفه .
شاعره : النجاشي , الاعور الشني .
نقش خاتمه : الله الملك وعلي عبده .
حروبه : الجمل , صفين , نهروان .
رايته : رايه رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم .
آثاره : نهج البلاغة .
بوابه : سلمان الفارسي .
كاتبه : عبد الله بن ابي رافع .
شهادته : ضربه عبد الحمن بن ملجم المرادي ( لعنه الله ) في ليلة 19 من شهر رمضان سنة40ه أثناء صلاة الفجر في مسجد الكوفه .
وفاته : توفي ليله 21 من شهر رمضان .
قبره : دفنه الحسن عليه السلام في الغرى .
أتقدم بأحر العزاء إلى سيدي ومولاي الأمام المهدي المنتظر ( عج) و
إلى علمائنا ومراجعنا العظام بإستشهاد أمير المؤمنين ( الإمام علي بن أبي طالب ) .
مأجورين جميعا ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله والديش
ومأجورين

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين

السلام عليك يا وصي الرسول الامين

اللهم العن من قتل اميرنا لعن لم تلعن به احد من العالمين

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم

----------


## عاشق العسكري

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
خيييوه همووووسة 
ولا تحرمينا من مواضيعك الحوه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن .
تحياتي ..

----------


## علوكه

_اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمد وآل محمد_
_يسلمووووو_ 
_اختي همسة ألم_
_في ميزان اعمالكِ_

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*ماجورين جميعا* 

*طرح رائع*

*موفقين*

*,,*

----------


## القاضي

( السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا سَيِّدَ المُسْلِمِينَ وَيَعْسُوبَ المُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِمامِ المُتَّقِينَ وَقائِدَ الغُرِّ المُحَجَّلِينَ وَرَحْمَةُ الله وَبَرَكاتُهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَخُو رَسُولِ الله وَوَصِيُّهُ وَوارِثُ عِلْمِهِ وَأَمِينُهُ عَلى شَرْعِهِ وَخَلِيفَتُهُ فِي اُمَّتِهِ وَأَوَّلُ مَنْ آمَنَ بِالله وَصَدَّقَ بِما أُنْزِلَ عَلى نَبِيِّهِ .... )

(  اللّهُمَّ العَنْ قَتَلَةَ أَنْبِيائِكَ وَأَوْصِياء أَنْبِيائِكَ بِجَمِيعِ لَعَناتِكَ وَأَصْلِهِمْ حَرَّ نارِكَ، وَالعَنْ مَنْ غَصَبَ وَلِيَّكَ حَقَّهُ وَأَنْكَرَ عَهْدَهُ وَجَحَدَهُ بَعْدَ اليَقِينِ وَالإقْرارِ بِالوِلايَةِ لَهُ يَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتَ لَهُ الدِّينَ، اللّهُمَّ العَنْ قَتَلَةَ أَمِيرِ المُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ ظَلَمَهُ وَأَشْياعَهُمْ وَأَنْصارَهُمْ  ) 

تهدمت والله أركان الهدى ، وانطمست والله نجوم السماء وأعلام التقى ، وانفصمت والله العروة الوثقى .قتـل ابـن عـم المصطفـى قتـل الوصــي المجتبــى قتـل علــي المرتضــى قتلــه أشقــى الأشقيـاء
أتقدم بأحر التعازي لمولاي صاحب العصر والزمان(عجل الله فرجه الشريف) وللمراجع الكرام ولجميع الموالين بمصاب سيد الموحدين وقائد الغر المحجلين أمير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب 

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك اختي الفاضلة همسة أمل ونسأل الله أن يجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتك وأن يثبتنا واياكم على ولايتهم وعلى البرآءة من أعدائهم والصلاة والسلام عليهم ولعنة الله الدائمة على من ظلمهم وغصب حقهم اللهم خص أول ظالم وغاصب لآل محمد باللعن الى يوم القيامة

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
أخواتي أخواني الكرام 
أشكركم جزيل الشكر على مروركم بصفحتي 
أهلا بكم ...
مأجورين بإستشهاد  قائد الغر المجبين 
الإمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه أفضل الصلاه والسلام .
تحياتي ...

----------


## نور الهدى

سلام الله على ابا الحسنين 

مأجورين 


الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي

----------

